# Best way to Rebatch soap I have found.



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If you guys would just rebatch like I do you wouldn't have a problem except that the bars are not as pretty as original because the soap is thicker when you put it in the mould and hard to swirl. 
take your soap and put it thru a grater, by hand or maching, so now you have slivers of soap not chunks. put these slivers in your crockpot or big pot for the stove. Never add water, add milk only and maybe a 1/4 to 1/2 cup depending on the size of the pot. pour it over your slivers, stir with spoon or spatula and leave sit over night. Next day or even two days later, heat up your slivers, stir occasionally until melted and a Vaseline consistency. If you need to add a little more milk. Once it is melted down then I add more scent and what ever usually ground oatmeal as the color is going to be tan then I dip out with a cup or ladle and put in my moulds smushing it down and also tapping the mould so it all settles in. Even tho the end result is not near as pretty as an original pour, it is wonderful soap that suds great and people love. It is a harder soap and lasts good.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, after the holidays I am going to try this. Thanks.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, Sondra! I came here looking for rebatching info & there it was. I have a mountain of soap scraps from a soap account I have where I've had to carve each soap to a very specific shape & size. The biggest PITA in my life! I tried to rebatch but it was a dismal failure. I had not thought of letting it sit over night. Also, I used water & the soap came out odd. Now I have some hope of recovering all those bags of scraps.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

You think this will work in PVC molds???? :/


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I doubt it Michelle it is thick I think you will have mucho air holes You might try adding and tamping down good after each add.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

That is also what I need to do - rebatch to PVC molds - but don't think it will work so will just make bars & sell to my farmer's market & on-line customers. But at least it won't go to waste.


----------

